# OS X Install Issues



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Well hello everyone. Finally going to post here on the "dark" side. 

Anyways let me start by saying. I have "copies" of Mac OS X that I will be talking about here in my question. These "copies" aren't torrent garbage or anything pirated. I'm a firm believer in the whole make-a-backup-copy-in-case-you-roll-your-chair-over-your-cd.

I have a really nice iBook G4 that I'm trying to install the operating system on it. I had to replace the hard drive. Now I have had an iMac that ran OS X panther, along with the iBook G4 that ran OS X panther, and I also had a retail version of OS X panther that I purchased real cheap through UB once. I made backup copies of these copies, I'm glad I did. The OS X panther with the iMac I rolled over and cracked it. The OS X panther with the iBook were left in the sun on my desk, and the retail copy I just can't find. Now the copies I have are not distinguisable from the others thanks to labeling OS X Panther on each of them. 

When I got to install the operating system, I first tried the retail version, I insert the CD, I hold down that white little 'C' key, and I see that delicious Apple logo. Then once the logo will shift to the right with small black lines on the top and bottom of the logo. Then once other it immediately changed from an Apple logo to a grey circle with a cross through the circle. Similar to the "no smoking" signs. 

Now I know the iBook G4 install DVD will work, but I'm asking say will the retail version not work because the iBook shipped with Panther, and the retail version is missing certain files that the iBook needs. I can understand that the iMac ones won't work, I mean it's for an iMac not an iBook. Any suggestions as to what I should do? I haven't tried the other discs but was just curious about this. If all else fails I might try and look on eBay for a new retail version or iBook G4 DVD's.

Confusing, huh?


----------



## ranjithts (Jul 13, 2009)

Can i know the model of imac and ibook g4..that will help us to suggest whether u can use the disc or not?


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

It's an iBook G4 early 2004 model. 1 GHz G4


----------



## ranjithts (Jul 13, 2009)

I belive u shud be able to use this disk without any problem and regarding the symbol u get when u try to install check this:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1892


----------

